#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 創作藝想園 >  > 繪圖切磋 >  > [工具] Hard  Round  筆刷的問題.....

## 獠也

這應該不算問題吧...
話說......最近剛摸PS
Hard  round  筆刷是PS裡面就有內建的嗎??
還是要額外下載呢??
因為我都找不到這個筆刷....
如果要額外下載的話...
麻煩好心的大大貼個載點吧...
( 如果沒人貼的話我只好自己想辦法了... )
拜託各位大大回答了!!!

----------


## J.C.

不清楚你下載的是哪個版本的ps
另外我很少用英文版 也不會記筆刷名稱 所以不知道你要的是什麼筆刷
我截了一張圖 請看看這是不是你要的筆刷
如果是 從ps7開始內建都有吧...

----------


## T-Bone

Hard round ?那應該是預設筆刷

筆刷選單的頭幾個筆刷1 3 5 9 13 19
這幾個就是Hard round

還是有其他Hard round ? 有的話我就不清楚了

游標移到筆刷上方可以查詢筆刷名稱
中文版的話,受限翻譯版本,會有差異

----------


## 獠也

嗯.....
就是那種筆刷!!!
兩頭尖.中間胖的那種...
( 不知道該怎麼形容... )
奇怪??
全部都找過了耶.......
內建沒看到阿??
貼一張圖...



點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    Sorry...用盜版的ps7.0...老媽不讓我買...(難言之隱阿...)
我有用中文化....

----------


## T-Bone

由於來源以及釋放版本不同.功能也會有所差異(尤其是精簡版)

試著"復位畫筆"恢復成預設值

或請嘗試更新PHOTO SHOP版本

點擊以顯示隱藏內容

http://wolfbbs.net/viewtopic.php?t=10599

----------


## 獠也

阿......
抱歉都沒有來回......
嗯.....
不知道該說什麼...
總之晚一點再用吧~
要基測了...

點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    不過我一定會去用的!!!

----------


## MINE

> 嗯.....
> 就是那種筆刷!!!
> 兩頭尖.中間胖的那種...
> ( 不知道該怎麼形容... )
> 奇怪??
> 全部都找過了耶.......
> 內建沒看到阿??
> 貼一張圖...


Hard Hound就是最最最基本的第一排的筆刷啊
不管哪一個版本都是一樣的吧?
也就是最普通，hardness設為100的
想要前後尖尖，可能是你的Shape Dynamic的選項沒有打開吧?

----------


## 獠也

阿.......
是嗎??
有那種選項喔...
在哪裡勒??

----------


## MINE

我好人就做到底吧
第一張圖圈起來的那些就是你所謂的"hard round"筆刷

第二張，在右上方有一個鈕
按下去就有調整筆刷的選單
第一個打鈎的選項就是控制粗細會不會受到感壓控制的設定

建議去找本講解photoshop每個按鈕功能的書來看
放一本在身邊當作字典查都好
然後再找範例的書來學習、練習怎麼使用

----------


## Yoiren

> 阿.......
> 是嗎??
> 有那種選項喔...
> 在哪裡勒??


雖然感壓可以自己設定，不過不得不講一下…

沒有使用有感壓功能的工具（例如繪圖板），感壓是畫出不來的，
如果有用繪圖板的話，ＰＳ照理講會預設把所有筆刷的感壓功能開啟。
（也就是中間圓兩頭尖的圖示）

中文化經常出很多差錯，例如PNG無法儲存之類的，我都是用英文版的。

----------


## 獠也

喔喔~
謝謝回答!!!
感激不盡!!!
會去練習~
不過阿.......
升上國3後練習時間就變的好少.....=A=

----------

